# The Early Arrival of Molly Jane Nash, 5th Jan



## embojet

This has all been a bit of a blur as Molly was not due until 22nd March, so sorry if I ramble on a bit!

On 29th December I went for my 28 week antenatal check at the hospital and I had protein in my urine, and a high blood pressure if 160/105. Although I had absolutely no symptoms, the midwife said it was likely I had preeclampsia, and said I wouild need to be admitted on to the ward.

I was then monitored for a while by doctors and midwives who agreed that I had preeclampsia, they then needed to determine how severe it was. I was initially told that Molly would probably need to be delivered within 2-3 weeks, but they would try and leave her inside me for as long as possible.

I was tranferred to the Accute Observation Unit, where I was closely monitored. My blood pressure was taken every 15 mins, and bloods were taken twice a day. (Sleeping is difficult having to wake up every 15 mins, and they ran out of veins in my arms, and had to take blood from my feet - ouch!) I also had a growth scan every day, and regular CTG monitering.

Every day, my blood pressure and protein levels increased, despite medication to lower it, and the preeclampsia was starting to affect my kidneys and liver. Molly's movements were also starting to decrease.

At 2am on 5th January, I woke up surrounded by consultants and doctors. They said that I would need to have an emergency c section that day. I was taken in to theatre later that morning, and Molly was born at 11.40am at 29 weeks weighing 2lb 4oz. 

The actual c section was a great experience. When Molly was taken over to the peadeatricians, my husband went over to see her, and turned round the wrong way and saw far too much of my insides! I have never seen him look so pale!

I got out of hospital on Saturday. I'm doing fine, and Molly is amazing. She is in the NICU, and is now breathing completely for herself. We did our first nappy change yesterday, and had my first cuddle today.

I love her so much, can't wait to take her home. My stupid computer won't let mr upload photos, but she is gorgeous.


----------



## 6lilpigs

So, so pleased you are both doing so well. i hope she is home with you soon. And that will teach OH for being so nosey lol. Congratulations again, can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## danapeter36

Just read your story, thats incredible. She is so strong!!! Bless her, she's an inspiration. Can't wait to see pictures! xxx


----------



## sam040509

Aww congrats to you both. So pleased to hear Molly is doing well. xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## malpal

Many Congratulations. So pleased you Little girl is doing well xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats so pleased to hear Molly is doing well


----------



## sarahhoney

Congrats x that is truely wonderful xxx


----------



## baboo

congrats! I'm glad that she's doing well!
xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww Congrats :) So glad you are and the baby are okay .

:hug::hug:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deb_baby

Congratulations again!! :hugs: for you and your family x x


----------



## VanWest

Congrats :) Your story brought so many memories back to me. Sounds so much like my own. Noah was born 29 weeks almost a year ago due to PIH. Glad she is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## danni2609

congratulations!!


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats hun . x .


----------



## Drazic<3

aww congratulations, so glad to hear your both doing well x


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats! Glad to hear Molly and you are both doing well
xx


----------



## jms895

Awwww congrats Embojet xxx


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: So glad you're both doing so well. Congratulations! Can't wait to see some pictures :D x


----------



## masi

Congratulations:happydance: Molly sounds like a little trooper!! Can't wait to see photos.:)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs: Hope you can bring her home soon


----------



## Belle

Congratulations! So pleased ur lil princess is doing so well! xx


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations. Sounds like you had a scary time of it. I'm so pleased you and Molly are well and i hope you'll be able to bring her home very soon xxx


----------



## Happy

Congratulations I'm glad you are both doing well. x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So pleased she is doing so well. Hope she can come home soon
xx


----------



## beancounter

wow. Congrats, I'm glad she's doing well.


----------



## MamaK

Congratulations!!!!!

So glad to hear that you and baby are doing well :)

Cant wait to see the pics :D

xxx


----------



## hayley x

aww congratulations on your little girl =] cant wait to see pictures, glad she is doing well xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats! Glad she is doing well!


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, so glad to hear how well she's doing :hugs: x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations and i am glad she is doing well xx


----------



## aurora32

Congratulations, so glad she is doing well



:hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations :D Your little girl seems very strong :D Wishing you and Molly all the best :hugs: 

Btw, the bit about your husband seeing far too much of your insides made me LOL :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

awww congrats hun x


----------



## Jem

Congrats! x


----------



## emie

Congrats hun...:hug:


----------



## sam#3

Congratulations xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats glad she is doing so well xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## jms895

Glad you are both well and congratulations hun on your little princess! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, Glad to hear she's doing well xx


----------

